# चिकित्सा > सामान्य रोग चिकित्सा > थायराइड >  पुरुषों में थायराइड के प्रमुख लक्षण

## Apurv Sharma

थायराइड एक बहुत ही आवश्*यक ग्रंथि है। यह ग्रंथि गले के अगले-निचले हिस्*से में होती है। यह ग्रंथि होती तो बहुत छोटी है लेकिन, हमारे शरीर को स्*वस्*थ्*य रखने में इसका बहुत बड़ा योगदान होता है। थायराइड जो आपके शरीर में हार्मोन के असंतुलन का परिणाम है। वैसे, महिलाओं में थायराइड की समस्*या काफी तेजी से उभरती है और पुरुषों की तुलना में उनमें यह समस्या ज्यादा होती है,परन्तु  पुरुष भी इससे अनछुए नही हैं।

थायराइड को साइलेंट किलर भी कहा जा सकता है। क्*योंकि इसके लक्षण एक साथ नही दिखते है। पुरूषों में थायराइड की समस्या के लक्षण समस्या के प्रकार पर निर्भर करता है, यह किसी भी अंतर्निहित कारण, समग्र स्वास्थ्य, जीवन शैली में परिवर्तन और दवाओं के साथ चल रहे इलाज के कारण हो सकता है। विशेषज्ञों का कहना है कि पुरुषों में थायराइड की समस्या के लक्षण यौन रोग और अन्*य शारीरिक परिवर्तन भी हो सकते हैं।

----------


## Apurv Sharma

*थकान एवं सुस्ती महसूस होना :-*थका हुआ और सुस्त महसूस करना थायराइड का एक प्रमुख लक्षण है। ह्रदय और नाड़ी में धीमी दर भी पुरुषों में थायराइड का संकेत है। पर, यह अस्पष्ट और सामान्य लक्षण है, जो कई स्थितियों में हो सकते हैं इसलिए अधिकतर थायराइड की समस्या के बारे में पता नही चल पाता।

----------


## Apurv Sharma

*भूलने क बीमारी और डिप्रेशन :-*स्*मरण शक्ति कमजोर होना, डिप्रेशन भी थायराइड से संबंधित लक्षण हैं, जो की शारीरिक प्रक्रियाओं की मंदी के कारण होते हैं। लेकिन ये लक्षण अधिक उम्र के पुरुषों में आम होते हैं। ध्यान देने योग्य बात, चिड़चिड़ापन भी धीमी गति से बढ़ रहे थायराइड का लक्षण हो सकते है।

----------


## Apurv Sharma

*मांसपेशियों में दर्द की शिकायत :-*जिन पुरूषों को थायराइड है वह मांसपेशियों में दर्द और ऐंठन विशेष रूप से कमर या कंधे में अनुभाव  होना आम बात है। उन्*हें अपने पैर के निचले भाग की मांसपेशियां कमजोर और घुटनों और हाथ या पैर के छोटे जोड़ों में सूजन का भी अनुभव हो सकता है। या आप यह कह सकते हैं कि कुल मिलाकर, उनके जोड़ कठोर हो सकते है। इससे भी थायराइड का पता नही चलता क्*योंकि ऐसे लक्षण कई स्थितियों में उत्पन्न हो सकते है।

----------


## Apurv Sharma

*वजन कम करने में असमर्थ  :-*अगर आपके आहार या व्यायाम में कोई बदलाव नहीं किया है और फिर भी आप वजन कम करने में असमर्थ है तो यह थायराइड का स्पष्ट संकेत है।परन्तु  कई लोगों को लगता है कि वह सिर्फ उम्र बढ़ने या कम शारीरिक गतिविधि की वजह से वजन प्राप्त कर रहे हैं।

----------

